# Crear Ipod dock_selección de speakers



## electroconico (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola amigos

Voy a armar un ipod dock , pero no tengo mucha idea de como seleccionar las bocinas.Ya he estado leyendo un poco pero no tengo todo claro.

Este sistema lo quiero para una habitación o la sala , que suene fuertecito.

Esto seria un bosquejo de la caja , se que dependiendo de los parlantes se diseña,pero sería de este tipo la idea.

Con subwoofer de 12" , set de medios con woofer de 6.5" y el tweeter de 1"



Al parecer una caja sellada da mejor calidad de sonido que una porteada que da mas sonido según leí.Prefiero la calidad del sonido,¿ustedes que me dicen??

No creo que sean las mejores bocinas , 


¿cuál me recomiendan ?
¿Está bien usar estos componentes fuera del audio car ?
¿Qué tal esas potencias para el sub y el set de medios?
¿El set de medios que trae sus CrossOver , es mejor eso o un filtro activo ??

Espero sus criticas y sugerencias.

Encontre estos *subwoofers* que estan dentro del presupuesto.

*Pioneer TS-W303R*
$60 dolares
Especificaciones:
Potencia Max: 1200 W
Potencia Nominal: 250 W
Una bobina de 4 ohms
Sensibilidad 95dB
Bobina de voz  de 6 capas
Respuesta de frecuencia 20Hz-180Hz
Ipedancia 4 ohms
Peso: 4 kilos
Profundidad de montaje 134.1 mm
Iman doble de 114oz

Cajon recomendado:
Sellado de 1.25 cu 35.4 litros
Cajon ventilado 1.5cu 42.5 litros

*Subwoofer Sony Xs-gtx120l*
$60 dolares
Potencia máxima de entrada
1000 Watts
Potencia continua de entrada
300 Watts RMS
Número de bobinas
1 
Frecuencia de resonancia Fs
31.1 (Hertz: Hz)
Diámetro del cono (pulgadas / cm)
12/30 
Diámetro del chasis (Centímetros: cm)
32.6 
Profundidad de montaje altavoz/woofer (Centímetros: cm)
14.55 
Peso de la unidad (Kilogramos: kg)
5.3 
Gama de respuesta musical (Frecuencia: Hz)
30-1000 
Eficiencia/sensibilidad nominal (Decibeles: dB/1W/1m)
86 
Presión sonora en cabina (Decibeles: dB/1W)
94 
Impedancia nominal total (ohmios: Ω)
4 
Volumen recomendado - caja sellada (pies³ / Litros)
1.38/39.1 
Volumen recomendado - caja ventilada (pies³ / Litros)
2.05/58 
Dimensiones ventilación (longitud x diámetro: mm)
200x100
-------------------------------------------------------
*Set de medios*

*SET DE MEDIOS EUROVOX ALTA FIDELIDAD EV-M160 DOS VIAS
MEDIOS, TWEETWER`S Y CROSSOVER*

$70 dolares

POTENCIA MAXIMA (WATTS PICO): 150
POTENCIA MAXIMA (WATTS RMS): 75
UNIDAD DE BAJO (IN, CM): 6 1/2, 16
UNIDAD DE AGUDO (IN, CM) 1, 2.54
RESPUESTA DE FRECUENCIA (HZ): 65-20K + 1-3DB
IMPEDANCIA (OHMS): 4
SENSIBILIDAD (DB): 92
PROFUNDIDAD DE MONTAJE (IN, CM): 2.1/2, 6.5
CROSSOVER(HZ): 3.5KHZ

*Set D Medios Soundstream Bocinas 6.5 Tweeters Crossovers*
Componente 6.5"

$60 dolares

80w RMS
• Zolon Coated Low Resonance Basket
• White Zirconium Coated Cone
• Rubber Surround
• 1” Aluminum Voice Coil
• 13mm Super Dome Tweeter
• White Terminal Connections
• Rubber Magnet Cover
• 20oz. Magnet
• Impedance: 4 Ohm
• Freq-Response: 70-20kHz
• Sensitivity: 92dB

-----------

Saludos!!


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 20, 2011)

lee este post entero que ahi tenes bastante info de que tipo de caja es ideal, filtros, etc...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...o-6-5-vifa-xt25-dq25-peerless-810103-a-45754/

por otro lado, de los parlantes que nombras solo he usado un pioneer Ts-w302r que es igual al 303 que nombras en home audio, realmente suena muy bien para su precio, ademas de que esta diseñado para su uso en automoviles, lamentablemente no lo medi, pero como sub anda bien y su sensibilidad de 97db hace que no necesites mucha potencia para tener buen volumen como queres, yo lo arme en bass reflex, pero sintonizado a menos frecuencia de la que recomienda pioneer ya que sino tiene un pico enorme a 50hz...


----------



## electroconico (Ene 20, 2011)

Gracias Juanfilas , me pongo a leer :estudiando:


----------

